

Introducing Project Wing [video] - berkeleyjess
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRTNvWcx9Oo&feature=youtu.be

======
jpatokal
HN discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8240088](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8240088)

------
cyphunk
Google, making the world a better place. together.

[http://youtu.be/J-GVd_HLlps?t=14s](http://youtu.be/J-GVd_HLlps?t=14s)

------
serf
I was hoping for a Gundam, but drone delivery is fine, too.

The vertical take-off plane design is pretty cool.

